
Day trader sues broker over ‘demo’ trading platform mix-up - danso
https://www.ft.com/content/46eff974-7470-11e8-b6ad-3823e4384287
======
uptown
Paywall: [https://outline.com/tw2JZT](https://outline.com/tw2JZT)

